
Why Is Marketing Such a Tough Pill for Startups to Swallow? - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2015/05/12/why-is-marketing-such-a-tough-pill-for-startups-to-swallow/
======
jchrome
Was this generated by a machine automatically to help increase your SEO
marketing?

"Having worked at a startup that kept adding more features, I can tell you
this approach doesn’t work. It’s like adding more flavors to a sundae based on
the belief that variety is the spice of life. The truth is that consumers will
bite (pun, intended) on a plain vanilla sundae with chocolate sauce if they
know that it exists and there is The truth is that consumers will bite (pun,
intended) on a plain vanilla sundae with chocolate sauce if they know that it
exists and there is good buzz around how good it tastes."

